# Lizards > Rhacodactylus Geckos >  Do crested geckos change color?

## SlitherinSisters

I'm really confused as to what is going on. It seems like depending on the temp he'll get a little darker or lighter, but I've never seen him this red before and the temp in our house is 73 right now. 





This is what he normally looks like, you can see a little orange/red on his neck

----------


## andwhy6

looks like they do to me  :Wink:  yeah they flare up according to their moods

----------


## Kinra

Most geckos do what they call firing up.  When they are fired up they typically look their best.  Humidity, amount of light, moving around and stress can cause them to fire up.  When I got to take pictures of my cresties I will typically put them in containers with a moist paper towel and then put them in a dark place for a while, usually a stryofoam box.

For example this is one of my females.
Usually:


Fired up:


one of my males.
Usually:


Fired up:

----------


## SlitherinSisters

That's too weird! Thanks for sharing the before and after pics! I'll have to try that some day!

----------


## dr del

Lucien always gets fired up after being misted.  :Smile:

----------


## mainbutter

Do crested geckos change color depending on temp/humidity/mood/time of day???!!!?!?!

Do ball pythons make beautiful and awesome pets??!!

 :Very Happy: 

The answer is a resounding YES.

----------

